# Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!



## Soleil (22. April 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum, 
dies ist mein erster Beitrag, somit erstmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle User 
Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Beitrag:
Alles begann Mittwoch. Wir (Ich + 3 Freunde) sind morgens um 7 losgefahren und hatten das Ziel Gennep in den Niederlanden.
Wir kamen ohne Stau durch und auch der Camping-Platz De Bloksberg war super! Nach dem Zeltaufbau machten wir uns auf den Weg zum ersten Angelausflug! Wir kauften den Vispass und die Vereinsberechtigung in einem Angelfachgeschäft in der Stadt und sind dann an die Maas gefahren.
Da im Moment Schonzeit für Raubfische jeglicher Art gilt wollten wir es einmal auf Karpfen versuchen! Leider hatte Niemand von uns je zuvor auf Karpfen geangelt und so war das Grundangeln doch Neuland für uns.

Unsere Montage war wie folgt:
Grundblei 60g freilaufend auf der Hauptschnur, Perle zwischen Blei und Wirbel und dann ein fertiges Vorfach mit Boily Schlaufe.
Mit dieser Montage versuchten wir es ganze 3 Tage und nie hatte auch nur einer von uns Glück!
Wir wechselten unseren Angelplatz jeden Tag.
Der erste Tag war wie gesagt an der Maas selbst.
2. Tag war ein etwas kleinerer Flussarm und am 3. Tag waren wir an einem kleinen Jachthafen.
Wir waren früh morgens ab 4 Uhr auf den Beinen und Abends bis 22Uhr. Trotzdem konnten wir noch nicht einmal mit 100% Sicherheit einen Biss verzeichnen!

Nun hoffe ich könnt ihr mir ein bischen weiterhelfen!
Was war unser Fehler? / UNSERE Fehler?
Ist vielleicht einfach die Region nicht wirklich Karpfen freundlich?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!
Liebe Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Udo561 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Hi,
Karpfen gibts in der Maas zu genüge 
Aber die wollen erst mal gefunden werden.
Zudem funktioniert ohne anfüttern nichts , aber nicht mal eben einen Tag zuvor , an der Maas sollte man sich 3 - 5 Tage Zeit nehmen und täglich füttern.
Da hättet ihr sicher mehr erfolg gehabt wenn ihr euren Angelplatz nicht gewechselt hättet und dieses angefüttert hättet.
Fehlt dazu die Zeit und/oder Lust sollte man auf eins der vielen Vereinsgewässer ausweichen und es da auf Karpfen versuchen.
Aber macht euch nicht zu viel Sorgen , da gab/gibt es noch ganz andere die mal locker 3 Tage geblankt haben.
Da fängt man , vorausgesetzt man macht alles richtig , in drei Tagen mit Sicherheit einen Karpfen.
Gruß aus der Nähe von Gennep ,
Udo
ps. mit dem freilaufenden Blei auf der Hauptschnur ist das nicht so ideal , ihr solltet es mal mit einer Festbleimontage versuchen


----------



## Soleil (22. April 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Hallo Udo,
vielen Dank für deine flotte Antwort!
Das mit dem Anfüttern habe ich nun auch schon öfters gelesen! Leider wussten wir das vorher nicht! Heißt das denn, dass es ohne Anfüttern quasi unmöglich ist einen Karpfen zu fangen? 
Desweiteren scheinst du dich in der Region auszukennen, kannst du uns vielleicht eine Stelle verraten an der sich gut auf Karpfen angeln lässt? Was gibt es eigtl. noch für kapitale Fische in der Maas?
Tut mir leid wegen der vielen Fragen  Aber dafür ist das Forum ja da xD

liebe Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Udo561 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Hi,
na ja , man muss nicht unbedingt anfüttern , aber alle Fänge ohne anfüttern sind zumeist Glücksfänge.
Bei uns am Vereinsgewässer muss ich auch nicht anfüttern , an der Maas und deren Seen läuft ohne anfüttern so gut wie nichts.
Hier bei mir in einem angrenzendem See der mit der Maas verbunden ist muss man min. 3 Tage zuvor anfüttern um die Karpfen an den Spot zu locken.


Die Maas hat einen guten Fischbestand , lange nicht mehr so gut wie vor 10 Jahren , aber man fängt immer noch gut Hecht , Zander , Barsch und Weißfisch.
Allerdings besteht noch bis zum lezten Samstag im Mai das Kunstköderverbot , was auch Köderfisch und Wurm beinhaltet.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Grxzlx (24. April 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Soleil schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> dies ist mein erster Beitrag, somit erstmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle User
> Nun zu meinem eigentlichen Beitrag:
> Alles begann Mittwoch. Wir (Ich + 3 Freunde) sind morgens um 7 losgefahren und hatten das Ziel Gennep in den Niederlanden.
> ...





Hej, habe gerade deinen Beitrag gelesen.
Der kleine Fluss der in die Mass in Gennep fliest ist nicht gerade die Top Stelle, du schreibst ihr wart dann an einem kleinen Yachthafen, ich denke das war der erste der nach dem kleinen Fluß kam ( Der wo in der Mitte eine Hohe Spundwand hat?)
Wenn das die Stelle ist, dann kann ich die sagen das die gut ist, dort sind sehr viele Hechte fänmgst aber auch ander Fische dort.
Die Holländer selbst angeln dort auch, links am Campingplatz die Seite.
In meinem Profil ist ein Foto mit einem Hecht und einem Aland die sind auch von dort.
Gruß


----------



## Soleil (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Hallo 
Also ich hab mal bei Google Map ein Bild des Bereichs gemacht und den Bereich makiert in dem wir waren.
Das Ufer das mit rot nachgespurt ist war unser Hauptangelplatz.
Meintest du diese Stelle?
http://img805.*ih.us/img805/8691/angelngennep.png

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Boiliewerfer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Geht beim nächsten mal an einen See ....


Ich denke Ihr werdet schnell den Spass am Karpfenangeln verlieren, wenn ihr direkt an der Maas damit anfangt.

Kleinere Seen werden euch deutlich mehr bringen 

Ohne jemanden dabei zu haben der Lokal ist oder plan hat geht das zu 90 % schief, der Rest ist Glück 

Gennep und Umgebung hat schöne Seen #h


----------



## Soleil (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Was ist denn mit den Maasplatten? Da wollten wir den nächsten Angelausflug hinstarten! Kennt das Jemand?

Welche Seen in Umgebung Gennep würdest du denn empfehlen?


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Soleil schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den Maasplatten? Da wollten wir den nächsten Angelausflug hinstarten! Kennt das Jemand?
> 
> Welche Seen in Umgebung Gennep würdest du denn empfehlen?



Hi ,
welche Platten ? 
Wollt ihr nach Roermond ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Soleil (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Ja, Maasplassen  heißt das übersetzt etwa nicht Platten?  naja, auf jeden fall soll es da das nächste mal hingehen! Kennst du das Gebiet?


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Hi,
ja , kenne ich , habe einige Jahre um Roermond rum geangelt , ist mir aber zu überlaufen da.
An den Wochenenden findet man keinen einzigen ruhigen Platz.
Aber Fisch gibts da noch zu Genüge , auch Karpfen 
Die meisten die hier  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101263&page=509  schreiben angeln an den Roermonder Plaasen.
Da kannst du dich sicher auch einigen anderen anschließen , die Jungs sind meist jedes Wochenende unterwegs.
Gruß Udo


----------



## buddah (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

war trotzdem sehr lustig, oder?


----------



## Boiliewerfer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

also empfehlen kann ich dir jeden Tümpel in der Ecke...karpfen findet man dort überall.

Ich kracksel aber auch an Ecken die ich hier nicht posten werde 

Öffne doch mal dein Google Maps und sieh was es da so gibt .. die Plasmolen und ein toller altarm der Maas..

Tip : je kleiner der See desto höher die Chancen auch verwertbare Bisse zu bekommen.

Mit einem Kilo Murmeln an der Maas mal eben so nen Karpfen fangen...man kann auch günstiger Blanken.

Geheimtip der Woche: Auch die Niederländischen Karpfenangler haben Internet    Google hilft da ungemein ...

Keiner wird euch einen Spot an der Maas verraten, wo man mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Karpfen fangen wird.Denn keiner weiss wie ja wie Ihr mit dem Fischi umgeht. 

Gute Tips bekommt man aber hier immer..#h


----------



## Udo561 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Gute Tips bekommt man aber hier immer..#h



Hi,
da ist was wahres dran 
Zumeist bekommt man sie per PN , man sollte sich dann allerdings an die Tipps halten und sich nicht wundern wenn man sie nicht einhält und als Schneider nach Hause fährt |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Soleil (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Also ich hab leider noch keine Tips per PN bekommen  
Vielleicht möchte mir aber Jemand welche schreiben?


----------



## Grxzlx (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Soleil schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also ich hab mal bei Google Map ein Bild des Bereichs gemacht und den Bereich makiert in dem wir waren.
> Das Ufer das mit rot nachgespurt ist war unser Hauptangelplatz.
> Meintest du diese Stelle?
> ...





...eins weiter, die ist viel kleiner als diese hier.
Also ich war  seit dem letzten schreiben in 2x in Gennep und beim ersten angeln war es sehr windig and den Buhnen da haben die Aale wie beklopt gebissen insgesamt 15 Stück in der Nacht, der größte um dien 1 KG.
In Holland ist entnahme verbot für aale, hat  aber risenspass gemacht.
Gebissen alle auf Tauwurm.
Das Paradoxe an dieser Mass in Gennep ist das fast 99% der Bisse in der nacht kommen bzw. die Fische aktiv werden, wenn du dich da Nachmittags hinsetzts denkst du dir das da keine Fische schwimmen 

..Beim zweiten mal war es nicht so gut, kein Wind, 3 Aale 2x dicke Brassen und ein kleiner Brassen, den rest der nacht habe ich durchgepennt keine lust gehabt zu frieren und einmal pro 30 minuten auf einen Biss zu warten.
Fisch ist dort mehr als genug, da sind viele Zander und Hechte, Karpfen habe ich dort mit Brot an der Oberfläche geangelt vor ca. 3-4 Jahren.
Der Riesen See auf dem Bild von dir ist ein TOP Gewässer für Zander vom Boot aus


----------



## Soleil (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Aber ist der "riesen See" nicht der Industriehafen? Kann man da einfach zwischen den Schiffen angeln? Und das sogar nachts?


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Gryzli schrieb:


> .
> den rest der nacht habe ich durchgepennt keine lust gehabt zu frieren und einmal pro 30 minuten auf einen Biss zu warten.



Hi,
sollte man dich schlafend beim Nachtangeln an der Maas erwischen dann ist eine Strafe fällig.
Ich verstehe nicht das es so schwer ist sich an bestehende Gesetze zu halten , besonnders wenn ich Gast in diesem Land bin.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Grxzlx (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sollte man dich schlafend beim Nachtangeln an der Maas erwischen dann ist eine Strafe fällig.
> Ich verstehe nicht das es so schwer ist sich an bestehende Gesetze zu halten , besonnders wenn ich Gast in diesem Land bin.
> Gruß Udo



Man(n) du kannst ja mehr aus meinem Text intepretieren als ich, das will ich auch lernen.

...Wo bitte steht das ich während des schlafens geangelt habe?
Deutschland= Bürokraten


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Hi,
reicht ja schon das du in NL gezielt auf Aal angelst , damit machst du dich nicht gerade beliebt.
Spätestens nach 3 Aalen hintereinander würde ich meinen Köder überdenken , aber hat ja Spaß gemacht , das ist die Hauptsache.
Hier in NL versucht man den Aal zu schützen , ist dann schon sehr schade wenn einige Deutsche Angler unbedingt gezielt auf Aal angeln müssen.
Gruß Udo
Ps. übrigens ist das schlafen an der Maas im PKW auch verboten , fällt unter illegales campen
Bin schon auf die nächste Ausrede gespannt


----------



## Boiliewerfer (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Du darfst auch nicht am Wasser schlafen ohne Angeln 

Es sei denn du hast in gennep eine Extravergunning.


...


----------



## mike_w (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Gryzli schrieb:


> ...eins weiter, die ist viel kleiner als diese hier.
> Also ich war  seit dem letzten schreiben in 2x in Gennep und beim ersten angeln war es sehr windig and den Buhnen da haben die Aale wie beklopt gebissen insgesamt 15 Stück in der Nacht, der größte um dien 1 KG.
> In Holland ist entnahme verbot für aale, hat  aber risenspass gemacht.
> Gebissen alle auf Tauwurm.




Ist schon heftig, Udo561 schreibt einige Beiträge vorher, dass Wurm bis Ende Mai verboten ist, und ihr geht anschließend mehrmals gezielt mit dem verbotenen Köder auf eine geschonte Fischart.
 Obwohl ihr Gäste im Nachbarland seid, der euch kostengünstig und sehr großzügig und gastfreundlich das Angeln ermöglicht.

Und das wird noch öffentlich hier im Forum gepostet.
Schön.


----------



## Boiliewerfer (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



mike_w schrieb:


> Ist schon heftig, Udo561 schreibt einige Beiträge vorher, dass Wurm bis Ende Mai verboten ist, und ihr geht anschließend mehrmals gezielt mit dem verbotenen Köder auf eine geschonte Fischart.
> Obwohl ihr Gäste im Nachbarland seid, der euch kostengünstig und sehr großzügig und gastfreundlich das Angeln ermöglicht.
> 
> Und das wird noch öffentlich hier im Forum gepostet.
> Schön.


 
|good:


Danke!


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Hallo erstmal #h

Es ist doch immer wieder super wie sich manch ein Angeler in Gastländeren verhält. |gr: Ich verstehe sowas einfach nicht...du bist da zu Gast und hälst dich nicht an die Regeln #q.... und Unwissenheit dürfte jawohl auch kein Grund sein... Die deutschen Behörden halten ja auch nicht jeden Autofahrer der über die deutsche Grenze fährt an und erklärem ihm/ihr die StVo #d.... da hat man ne gewisse Bringschuld.... also erkundige dich am besten vor jedem Angeln in einem anderen Land über die Gestze und Bestimmungen, wenn die dich erwischen schadest du ALLEN Anglern und nicht nur DIR und deinem Geldbeutel...|krach:

Bei solchen Leuten wundert es mich nicht das Angler bei manchen einen schlechten Ruf genießen.

Petri


----------



## Grxzlx (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Also liebe Anglergemeinschaft, das hier in diesem Forum viele Nörgler und manisch depressive rumlungern ist mir nichts neues, das geht mir auch soweit am Allerwertesten vorbei, euer Zorn und euer Neid sind mein Gewinn, erzählt doch euren Haustieren was ihr für Probleme habt, den die werden euch zuhören und auch kein wiederwort geben und wenn euch das nicht ausreicht quatscht jemanden in der Seniorenresidenz mit euren Problemen zu, den die werden Zeit für euch haben.

Zum Thema Samariter in euch.
Soll derjenige den ersten Stein werfen der unschuldig ist in seinem Leben, auch in Punkto Angeln!
Sorry aber solche mittläufer die in diesem Forum kursieren kann man(n) nur den Kopf schütteln.

Ansonsten, bildet eine Clique wie in Schulzeiten es die Kinder machen und lästert dort.
Ich wünsche euch ansonsten eine angenehme Angel Saison.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Soll derjenige den ersten Stein werfen der unschuldig ist in seinem Leben, auch in Punkto Angeln!



Hi,
einfach nur an die bestehenden Gesetze halten und schon eckst du nicht mehr an .
Schließlich willst du in einem Land angeln in dem du Gast bist , dann sollte man sich auch wie ein solcher benehmen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Grxzlx (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> einfach nur an die bestehenden Gesetze halten und schon eckst du nicht mehr an .
> Schließlich willst du in einem Land angeln in dem du Gast bist , dann sollte man sich auch wie ein solcher benehmen.
> Gruß Udo




Tue ich doch, aber ihr Prangert hier alles an, erst das dann das dann wieder was anderes.
Zum Glück sind die meisten Holländer zum Ausländer sehr freundlich, zumindest was mich betrifft.
Ansonsten viel Spass und Erfolg am Wasser
Gruß
Krystian


----------



## Roy Digerhund (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Gryzli schrieb:


> Tue ich doch, aber ihr Prangert hier alles an, erst das dann das dann wieder was anderes.
> Zum Glück sind die meisten Holländer zum Ausländer sehr freundlich, zumindest was mich betrifft.
> Ansonsten viel Spass und Erfolg am Wasser
> Gruß
> Krystian


Nee tust du nicht... Du angelst mit Wurm(auf eine geschützte Fischart) und weisst anscheinend, dass es verboten ist. Entweder geht dir das am A...... vorbei oder du bist nicht der hellste Stern am Himmel! Möglichkeit 1: siehe Udos postings --> solche Angler braucht man in Holland nicht
Möglichkeit 2: nochmal für dich --> mit Würmern während der Schonzeit zu angeln ist verboten(darf man nicht tun)
so sieht das Ding aus:


----------



## Grxzlx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Nee tust du nicht... Du angelst mit Wurm(auf eine geschützte Fischart) und weisst anscheinend, dass es verboten ist. Entweder geht dir das am A...... vorbei oder du bist nicht der hellste Stern am Himmel! Möglichkeit 1: siehe Udos postings --> solche Angler braucht man in Holland nicht
> Möglichkeit 2: nochmal für dich --> mit Würmern während der Schonzeit zu angeln ist verboten(darf man nicht tun)
> so sieht das Ding aus:



[FONT=&quot]---------------------------

[/FONT]  [FONT=&quot]... Oft genügen ein paar Worte um herauszufinden mit was für einen Menschen man es zu tun hat.
Sorry aber auf meinem Niveau bist du nicht.
...Und hat es gejuckt mein Profil aufzurufen?
Ja ne, ich weiß das machen alle Schulkinder, Neugier.

Komisch das man immer wieder Life am Wasser ein anders bild vom DEUTSCHEN Vorzeige Angler sieht als hier alle so schreiben.
Warum mögen die Holländer den die Ruhrpottler so sehr hinter der Grenze (Ironie)?[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Ahso stimmt es waren nicht die Deutschen es waren die Kormorane ne quatsch es waren die Osteuropäer.

Also erst denken dann schreiben![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## goeddoek (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zu 4 auf Karpfen Angeln nähe Gennep und NICHTS gefangen! Hilfe!*

Schade, geht wohl nicht anders |uhoh:

>Das Ding hier ist erst mal zu, bevor es Verwarnungen hagelt #h


----------

